# New Light pod Housing



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Roughly two years ago I broke my Left hand Light pod housing. I managed to source a replacement from Marquis at Preston as my Van is a Swift Marquis Lifestyle 590RL. Since I have Broken the same part again (don't ask) and still had the invoice from last time, I rang Marquis at Preston and they still had me on record and took my details. They said they would ring back. Well it was next day they rang and said that Autosleepers do not do this part anymoreand i would have to search the internet!. Eh! What! Autosleepers? To save ringing them again can I get this part direct from the Swift factory and if so has anyone the phone number. Any other advice welcome. I live on the Isle of Man so the part will need posting.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Part Number*

Grandma

If you provide us with your details so that we can identify your vehicle, we will be able to provide you with a part number. Send us a PM.

Regards
Kath


----------

